# Rechnung ohne SIM-Karte?



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2006)

*[Edit] Rechnung ohne SIM-Karte?*

Hallo,
ich kann meine Karte schon lämger nicht mehr benutzen weil ich sie nicht mehr finde. Bekomme aber trotzdem immer noch eine Händyrechnung in höhe von fast 100 Euro? Wer kann mir helfen und sagen wo ich anrufen kann damit ich nicht so viel Geld in den Wind setze?

Martina

*[Titel editiert und in neuen Thread geschoben]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Teleton (19 Oktober 2006)

*[Edit] Rechnung ohne SIM-Karte?*

Teile doch mal mit welche Positionen sich im einzelnen auf der Rechnung befinden.


----------

